# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Coping refurb

## AlanMo

Hi all 
Working on our backyard redesign "project"! 
We have *pebblecrete coping* on our pool surround, which is in need of refurb/replacement. May also replace pool waterline tiles. Pool interior is fine. 
Seems two options avilable: 
- Remove all old pebblecrete/tiles and replace with new terracotta tiles/pavers/waterline etc. Expensive option as I'm led to believe DIY pebblecrete removal is not advisable - not sure why. 
OR 
- apply some "treatment" over the old pebblecrete. (can be DIY, such as Luxapool [www.luxapool.com.au]) or have it done. Not sure how we would replace waterline tiles if we chose this solution. 
Our coping is not flat of top; it has a "rounded rise" on the pool edge creating a slight bullnose effect. Happy to lose this profile and have it flat if that's what makes sense to do.  _Ideally_ would like to *not* have to empty pool completely to do the work. 
Any/all info gratefully received. 
Cheers
AlanMo

----------

